# Does this look like small pony size?



## Capriole (Nov 10, 2021)

I ordered the small pony size (under 12 hands) because he's around 42-43 inches....but it looks ginormous  I don't think I can adjust it either...I hate having to return things.
I better check the harness in case it has to go back too 




I really hate how the noseband doesn't lie flat...


----------



## Capriole (Dec 10, 2021)

I sent a picture to the place I got it with my concerns....and they said it was way too big for him, to return it and they will probably have to make a custom one for him....I already had measurements from when I was making a rope halter, but I re-measured several times anyway just to make sure.
The new one came a few days ago, but I just got around to trying it on .......It almost fits Farah! (15H Arab) 

I haven't contacted them yet because I feel bad being such a pain....but, i really don't have any use for one that size (that is on the last hole on every strap....I really don't think even making more holes is going to help....I'm wondering if they just sent the wrong one?


----------



## Abby P (Dec 10, 2021)

I mean, to me the first one looked pretty close (closer than the second one, for sure! ). FWIW that second strap I don't think is meant to be a throatlatch - it's supposed to go under the jaw like that. It looks like if they just made the lower of the two diagonal straps slightly shorter, the noseband would hang level, and it would be fine. The second one is just funny, I mean it must be double the size of the first one! Looks like a different design, too? Maybe they did just send you the wrong thing and someone with a full-sized horse got a teeny mini one and is saying, what the?


----------



## Capriole (Dec 11, 2021)

The first one didn't have a throatlatch... They suggested it might be better to get the design with the throat latch for the replacement.
The first one is looser than it appears in the picture... But, yeah way closer than the second one 
(They are both adjusted on the last holes)


----------



## Capriole (Jan 26, 2022)

Ok....I'm about ready to give up on this ....(not that I may have a choice...I doubt if they are going to want to try and re-do it again ) Noseband still won't lie flat, and the browband is tight.....I could get my hand between the throatlatch and his throat (I know it doesn't look like it....he's pretty plush at the moment)

Should have stuck with the first one.... at least it looks like I could have worked with it ....maybe  

(The look in the first picture, like..."Gettin' tired of your foolishness, human")


----------



## Capriole (Mar 11, 2022)

The last one....different design....I think his head is between large mini and small pony...they didn't seem to be able to make the other design work.
I guess it will do for ground driving (whenever we get around to it) It did come with a throatlatch, but it was way to big, but I can order one.


----------



## Taz (Mar 12, 2022)

Just an idea. Have you ever thought about using a rope halter? Have a look at ropehorsetack.com. They have a few different styles of sidepulls/bitless bridles, I know someone with the AB side pull and it works great. They do custom colours and sizing.


----------



## Capriole (Mar 12, 2022)

No, I hadn't thought of that.
Thank you !! I'll check them out


----------



## Taz (Mar 14, 2022)

There's another way of using a rope halter so it doesn't slip around and bunch up on the sides if that doesn't work for you. If you're handy at all you can tie your own rope halter and put rings, one under each side of his jaw to clip reins on. I like these better than side pulls and as an added bonus they are really cheap if you tie your own and you can custom make them to his size.


----------

